# They Are Here



## kirem (23/3/06)

See what was waiting for me when I got home from work today!

You bloody ripper.

www.megabeer.com did a great job getting these to me quickly, great service. No affilations.


View attachment 6425

View attachment 6426


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/3/06)

Nice Kirem, I'm jealous. Of course we will now expect a review of each one  .
Great site too, I hope to order soon.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## altstart (23/3/06)

:beer: 
Hey Kirem You did not buy any Hens tooth, Spitfire Ale Ruddles County or Old speckled hen. Shame on you. Im just jealous  .
Good on ya Altstart


----------



## Little_Squares (23/3/06)

I'm soooo envious. I'm dying to order the Durham Brewery Temptation Russian Stout (YUM) as well as the Thomas Hardy Ale and Durham Eversong. OMG!!! I've also written to the guys at World Beers (Northmead Cellars) in Sydney who told me a few weeks ago that they could get most anything in that's currently being brought into the country (fingers crossed for us Sydneysiders).

You lucky beer magician!!! I bow to thee......until I place my own order that is....


:beerbang:


----------



## Duff (23/3/06)

Maaate,

Hopefully some good beers here????? Timothy Taylor Landlord, just how they pack so much flavour into a low 1.040's beer is amazing. One of the best I've tasted.

Cheers.


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Dontya luv that place 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Full...oned-t6342.html


----------



## Stuster (23/3/06)

Duff said:


> Timothy Taylor Landlord, just how they pack so much flavour into a low 1.040's beer is amazing. One of the best I've tasted.
> [post="116032"][/post]​



Totally. Looking forward to visiting the worldbeers shop near your house come Xmas in July case drop off time, with one of those top of the list. :chug:


----------



## mongo (24/3/06)

have a bit of a go of one of your Hardy's ales before taking the picture kirem? : -)

Looks great. Count me in as one of the jealous.


----------



## kirem (25/3/06)

Mongo,

Thats how a couple of them came, seems the foil had unraveled a little.
I got six 2004 and six 2005.

I have put them in the cellar and I am sending 4 each of Thomas Hardy's 2004/2005 to my Dad's cellar so I don't get tempted.

cheers,

K


----------



## mikem108 (4/4/06)

COuldn't resist the temptation, multiple purchases not shown.


----------



## kirem (4/4/06)

landlord was great. Well balanced.

Lovely drink.

Kelham Island Pale Rider was good not as good as I expected with its awards.

A bit too hoppy, out of balance.


----------



## GMK (22/4/06)

Ok - just got my most expensive Carton of Beerr Delivered from MegeBeer in Mordialic Vic.

197.26 for 24 beers... my present as i turning the big 40 verry verry soon...

Here is a pic....




Will be sharing some with the BBC and the BJCP Team Members.

Cant Wait...

The Thomas Hardy Barley Wine is the 2004 Vintage.


----------



## Trent (22/4/06)

GMK
Do they carry Stone beers aswell now? I counted and that IPA is part of your 24, but they dont say anything about it on their website, so what gives? Oh, and yes, I am very jealous, they look like they are gonna be one hell of a fun weekend. Hopefully the Newy brewers can all put in some cash and we will have a big barbie or dinner night and try as many as we can. HOPEFULLY....
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (22/4/06)

GMK said:


> Ok - just got my most expensive Carton of Beerr Delivered from MegeBeer in Mordialic Vic.
> 
> 197.26 for 24 beers... my present as i turning the big 40 verry verry soon...
> 
> ...



Looks great Ken. Would love to taste the Saison. Do MegeBeer have a website ? Searched with that name but came up empty.

TIA,
Doc


----------



## johnno (22/4/06)

Doc,
Is that megabeer.com?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Trent (22/4/06)

I am pretty sure it is megabeer.com, that is the one I have looked on. The freight seems pretty reasonable, they told me its about $12 for a case (10kg) to forster, NSW, so it is probably similar to Sydney, but they also mentioned a 12 beer minimum. I will be ordering from them soon, when I save enough pennies! 
All the best
Trent


----------



## Doc (22/4/06)

Thanks Johnno and Trent.
That looks like the place.
Can't see the Stone beers there though  

Doc


----------



## Jez (22/4/06)

whats the website as well?

I get zero for MegeBeer?

Jez


----------



## muga (22/4/06)

www.megabeer.com is the website


----------



## johnno (22/4/06)

Doc said:


> Can't see the Stone beers there though
> Doc
> [post="122003"][/post]​




Must've been a special order for GMK  .

cheers
johnno


----------



## GMK (22/4/06)

Trent said:


> GMK
> Do they carry Stone beers aswell now? I counted and that IPA is part of your 24, but they dont say anything about it on their website, so what gives? Oh, and yes, I am very jealous, they look like they are gonna be one hell of a fun weekend. Hopefully the Newy brewers can all put in some cash and we will have a big barbie or dinner night and try as many as we can. HOPEFULLY....
> All the best
> Trent
> ...


----------



## big d (22/4/06)

I would be keen on seeing a post on the tasting notes ken.Would be interesting to see how they rate after travel from os then half way across the country.

Cheers
Big D


----------

